# 5/3 Smackdown, 5/1 Main Event & SMS Spoilers



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

The losing streak of Antonio Cesaro continues.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

I'm still waiting for some idiot to justify Cesaro losing to that black hole of character Kingston


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> The losing streak of Antonio Cesaro continues.


Did you really expect Cesaro to pull a Barrett and regain his championship right after losing it? 

I'm patiently waiting to see where they go with him. He might be in limbo for a while, but after that hopefully he'll be injected into the WHC scene, OR (which I'd prefer) they finally bring up Ohno and they reform the KoW, and take on the tag team champions, which I'm hoping will be the Shield at that point. 

A man can dream...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> I'm still waiting for some idiot to justify Cesaro losing to that black hole of character Kingston


you expected him to win the title back with his re-match clause?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> you expected him to win the title back with his re-match clause?


No, but the fact that he even lost it to begin with, granted it as getting stale but that was Creative and Booking's fault, and his constant burial now to guys like Kingston is a disgrace.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

As bad as a I feel for Cesaro, I like Kofi too much to not smile at his baby remark.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Ryback/Bryan :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

ugh Vince just make heyman in charge of creative and while you're at it hire Gabe Sapolsky because talented stars like Cesaro are getting jobbed because you don't know what to do with him and those two would know how to write an episode of SD and RAW


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Ryback vs Bryan is Vince's dream squash match. His bodybuilder guy vs that puke midget.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

I hope Bryan losing is more to set-up his lack of run-in save for the Kane/Ambrose main event, or why he's so ineffective in the save attempt.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Bryan lost to ryback? Time to cue the Bryan marks.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Ryback/Bryan should be good.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Bryan losing to Ryback


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Oh WWE.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Hopefully Ryback no sold all of DA JOKE's pointless ineffective offense and beat him with 3 moves. Anything longer and Ryback has no credibility.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

There's nothing wrong in losing to the no.1 contender for the WWE title.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> I'm still waiting for some idiot to justify Cesaro losing to that black hole of character Kingston


Big E is gunna win the belt.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Kane will job to Ryback on Monday :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> I'm still waiting for some idiot to justify Cesaro losing to that black hole of character Kingston


Reported for racism. not really, just trolling


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



Jmacz said:


> Big E is gunna win the belt.


I hope that's a joke.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



krai999 said:


> Bryan losing to Ryback


If you expected anything else, then you must not have watched much wrestling in your life.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Wow! They are sure killing time on SD. Rather pathetic that you have to restart a match three times.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Wow! They are sure killing time on SD. Rather pathetic that you have to restart a match three times.


Annnnnnnnd that's why I'm glad I decided not to go to this show tonight, even if it was in my area. I knew it was going to be meaningless.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



> Teddy Long comes out and makes it a tag team match.


What a surprise.

:HHH2


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Daniel Bryan is having a bad day.....

And Teddy Long made a tag team match!!!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

SHIELD beat up GOAT


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

So Ryback's gonna beat both Kane and GOAT in the same night? Pathetic.

EDIT: Nevermind, thought Ryback was facing Kane this week on SD instead of Ambrose facing Kane.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Damien loses to Orton


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Fuck this Show/Orton feud.

Orton deserves better.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Fuck this Show/Orton feud.
> 
> Orton deserves better.




Was just gonna say this. They really need to stop pushing show so damn much it's getting annoying. Orton deserves WAY better than this.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Teddy Long must have creamed himself making 2 tag team matches in the matter of 5 minutes.

Hold on, playas. We gon have a tag team match!!!!

Hold on AGAIN, playas. We gon have another tag team match!!!!!!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Wow even Henry can't make a good feud with Sheamus and now that I think about it in all this time we still don't have a good Sheamus feud, the guy just fucking sucks xD


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

This Sheamus/Henry feud is a joke.

Sheamus is the one that is acting like a heel.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

What went wrong with Orton? he was over not long ago, he was probably the 2nd guy in the company and now is stuck in the low-mid card area.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Big Show should take a break and lose about 100 pounds


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Sheamus really is the posterboy of WWE booking in 2013. "Babyface can't stand being worse at something than a heel, so he acts like a dick. Twice in one week. Cheer when he thumps his chest please, monkeys."


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Teddy Long is drunk with power. Back to back tag matches?? Sounds like Teddy's wet dream come true.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



Nimbus said:


> What went wrong with Orton? he was over not long ago, he was probably the 2nd guy in the company and now is stuck in the low-mid card area.


Two Wellness Policy strikes will do that to ya...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



Mr.Cricket said:


> This Sheamus/Henry feud is a joke.
> 
> Sheamus is the one that is acting like a heel.


Agreed, why would they possibly think it was a good idea to book multiple segments where Sheamus makes an unprovoked challenge, is beaten fairly and then reacts by tricking his opponent and sucker-punching him for no reason?

And I bet the commentators try and play if off as Sheamus being the good guy like they did on Raw, despite the fact that anyone watching will no doubt be wanting Henry to beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

So no IC Champion this week?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Ambrose won! His first single match win in the WWE. 

That's the only good thing about this week's worthless show.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Ambrose already has had a better WWE career than that Eric Young wannabe.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

This Smackdown looks awful. Way too much Del Rio and company vs. Swagger and company. Also, is Barrett injured? He wasn't on Raw, Main Event, or Smackdown and he's the reigning IC champion.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

So, was SD just full of rematches or are all the matches just blending together for me?


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

It's sad how the World Heavyweight Title can't even get top billing on its own brand.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Teddy Long booked two tag matches in a row and back to back too. The worst character in history. Even if he's heel I couldn't give a fuck about him.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

for those wondering Del Rio made the WHC Ziggler tap out according to other sites.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> The losing streak of Antonio Cesaro continues.


I don't see any future path for Cesaro. He's completely irrelevant and buried. Best case scenario is that we finally get the long rumored Christian/Cesaro feud since both men have nothing else to do.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> for those wondering Del Rio made the WHC Ziggler tap out according to other sites.


:lol

What an awful reign this is turning out to be.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

looks like the shield will be getting the tag titles soon
i hope they keep ambrose singles and give the titles to reigns and rollins unless they can do it free birds style

SD looks like to be better than Raw for hte 2nd week in a row


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Smackdown is becoming the Shield's show and I have no problem with that.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> for those wondering Del Rio made the WHC Ziggler tap out according to other sites.


Well, damn. :argh:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Once Ziggler loses that title will he ever win it back?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

HOLYFUCKING SMACKDOWN ENDING :mark: :mark:

Posing with the belts... and the match was longer than 5 minutes too.

I'm so happy I'm a Shield fan.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Teddy Long booked two tag matches in a row and back to back too. The worst character in history. Even if he's heel I couldn't give a fuck about him.


But it just wouldn't be Smackdown without Teddy being Teddy. MAKE THOSE TAG MATCHES, PLAYA.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Ziggler is know for being ADR's bitch since he turned face, for whatever the reason Vince is high on Swagger so it was obvious that Ziggler was gonna be the one to tap at ADR in this type of matches.

Also Ambrose main eventing two Smackdowns already?, it feels like it's his show! but I don't have a problem with that :3


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Bryan is always booked to do the dirty work noone else wants to touch


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

wow a triple tag team match.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Sounds like a pretty good show. Looking forward to seeing Danielson drag a good match out of Ryback, Orton/Sandow should be decent, the triple threat tag is fresh, and the main event sounds awesome. I wonder what exactly Ambrose's finisher is then? That sucks if it's like the Playmaker/Overdrive because that's a terrible move.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

feom prowrestling.net



> The show opened with a Ryback promo in the ring. We gave him the What! treatment. For some reason, the crowd still chanted Feed Me More, yet still booed him.
> 
> 1. Ryback defeated Daniel Bryan in 14:00. Ryback won with Shellshocked. One of Ryback's better matches, probably cause of who he was in the ring with.
> 
> ...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



> Ambrose got the pin using a finisher that was similar to MVP's Playmaker





> similar to MVP's Playmaker


:jaydamn


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

I scanned through the spoilers and seen MVP and thought he had returned.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

I bet heel Teddy will book handicap matches


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Ugh always hated MVP's finisher. Not a move you can pull off out-of-nowhere. Why not a submission move instead?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

DAMN all dem tag matches. Ziggler looking small as fuck compared to Swagger and Rio. I know they won't give Swag the title unfortunately, but damn, hope they don't hot shot it back to Rio. lol


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

SD looks like it's worth watching again this week.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



El Barto said:


> I scanned through the spoilers and seen MVP and thought he had returned.


Now that would have made me tune in.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Ambrose being given the Overdrive?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Smackdown is awesome right now with the shield, Ziggler, Swagger, Rio, Kane/DB and Sheamus/Orton.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

The Playmaker had to be one of the worst finishers of all time.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

2 good SmackDowns in a row!?!?! Good lord all mighty, I hope they continue this. It seems like we have way more progression in the feuds on this weeks smackdown unlike Raw. That shit did nothing to further the feuds. Can't wait to see the Ryback/Danielson match,and Ambrose vs. Kane with the shield hovering over him with the tag belts. Signature pic worthy moment right there. No Wade Barrett at all this week??is that how you really want a champion of your product booked WWE??Fucking dumb asses....


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

Shield are taking those Tag Titles at Extreme Rules


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

and in all reality...how does the MVP play maker actually hurt an opponent??lolol that better be a temporary finisher. I want to see Ambrose have his own signature submissive and power finisher.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



krai999 said:


> Bryan losing to Ryback


thought it was gonna be a squash match my bad gonna watch now


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bloody hell - the Playmaker? 






What in the hell is it even supposed to be doing?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember when the whc title meant something, zigler is just a joke and has devalued the title even more.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Playmaker is the jobber of finishers


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> I remember when the whc title meant something, zigler is just a joke and has devalued the title even more.


His booking is somehow his fault.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ithil said:


> His booking is somehow his fault.


Well, if Orton and Sheamus have to take responsibility for their terrible booking, then everyone else does too!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Ithil said:


> His booking is somehow his fault.


VinCE I DEMAND I TAP TO DEL RIO TONIGHT! :ziggler3


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



Dunmer said:


> *So Ryback's gonna beat both Kane and GOAT in the same night? Pathetic.*


GOAT? You mean the guy that does the same boring move set every match? It's like this guy can't wait to put his stupid surfboard stretch every time he's out there. I'm sorry but since coming to WWE Daniel Bryan has not impressed me. I don't buy into this notion that he's such a great wrestler.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> GOAT? You mean the guy that does the same boring move set every match? It's like this guy can't wait to put his stupid surfboard stretch every time he's out there. I'm sorry but since coming to WWE Daniel Bryan has not impressed me. I don't buy into this notion that he's such a great wrestler.


Daniel Bryan is limp wristed gimp whose ass is wider than shoulders, he's not a great wrestler, he's midcard comedy enhancement fodder with no tangible prospective future. Bryan Danielson is worthy of being the top gaijin in Japan when he does his tour in about a year.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



vanboxmeer said:


> Daniel Bryan is limp wristed gimp whose ass is wider than shoulders, he's not a great wrestler, he's midcard comedy enhancement fodder with no tangible prospective future. Bryan Danielson is worthy of being the top gaijin in Japan when he does his tour in about a year.


One of the things I've noticed about Bryan is the rate in which he moves in the ring. He's not as quick as I thought he would be. He's a decent wrestler, but nowhere as good as he was advertised. Someone like Cesaro got little fanfare by the IWC but I've been greatly impressed with his in ring work.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

> 1. Ryback defeated Daniel Bryan in 14:00. Ryback won with Shellshocked. One of Ryback's better matches, probably cause of who he was in the ring with.


Pretty backhanded compliment there.

At least after reading this I know I can tune out after the first 15 minutes since Ryback and Daniel Bryan's matches are already over. Don't feel like watching Ziggler tap, Mark Henry get kicked in the face again, and yet more super predictable and boring segments involving The Shield going over. . . because that'd be totally new and unexpected since it hasn't happened every night since their debut.




The Boy Wonder said:


> One of the things I've noticed about Bryan is the rate in which he moves in the ring. He's not as quick as I thought he would be. He's a decent wrestler, but nowhere as good as he was advertised. Someone like Cesaro got little fanfare by the IWC but I've been greatly impressed with his in ring work.


I agree. Cesaro is an excellent and very impressive ring worker. Bryan might be a little overrated, but he's still good too imo.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe its just because I am a Danielson fan I already look at him being one of the greatest Professional Wrestlers in Recent History.

But what I particularly love about him in his moveset is the Surfboard. It's freaking awesome & I am gladly sacrifice Rock/HHH matches for seeing Bryan do the Surf-Board.

I hope he does more moves like the German Supplex & the Airplane Spin and shows off his huge variety of moves or the rolling Pick-Up German Supplex(I forgot what it is called).


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> One of the things I've noticed about Bryan is the rate in which he moves in the ring. He's not as quick as I thought he would be. He's a decent wrestler, but nowhere as good as he was advertised. Someone like Cesaro got little fanfare by the IWC but I've been greatly impressed with his in ring work.


He's just as good as advertised, he just doesn't get to really show it. Cesaro is amazing as well though, but it's much easier to see what's great about him because he's allowed to use most of his big and explosive moves, whereas Bryan's moveset has been stripped of maybe 40 of his signature moves. Wrestling is not only about moves but when the moves work so well at defining that wrestler's character (Bryan's MMA Elbows, Face stomping, Cattle Mutilation, Regal-plex/other suplexes, etc.), they should be kept.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> 3. Ricardo Rodriguez vs. Zeb Colter ended in a no-contest when Jack Swagger interfered. Dolph Ziggler was on commentary with AJ Lee and Big E Langston nearby. Alberto Del Rio cleared Swagger of the ring and Teddy Long came out and..... *You guessed it, he made a tag team match.*


:lmao



> 4. Alberto Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez vs. Jack Swagger and Zeb Colter ended in a no-contest. Ziggler and Big E interfered. *Teddy came out and made it a Triple Threat tag team match*.


:lmao:lmao:lmao



> 5. Alberto Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez defeated Jack Swagger and Zeb Colter, and Dolph Ziggler and Big E Langston in a Triple Threat tag match. *Del Rio made Ziggler tap to the Cross Armbreaker*. Good match.


:ziggler1



> Dean Ambrose beat Kane The Shield grabbed the Tag Titles (I think they took Bryan's when they attacked him) and posed with them to conclude the taping.


:claprollins:reigns


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

> Dean Ambrose beat Kane The Shield grabbed the Tag Titles (I think they took Bryan's when they attacked him) and posed with them to conclude the taping.


:mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler tapping... Jesus Christ.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

They're STILL pushing Del Rio? fpalm just cut your losses and move on already.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Welp, so much for Cesaros push.*


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> One of the things I've noticed about Bryan is the rate in which he moves in the ring. He's not as quick as I thought he would be. He's a decent wrestler, but nowhere as good as he was advertised. Someone like Cesaro got little fanfare by the IWC but I've been greatly impressed with his in ring work.


You know what they say about opinions...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Not a great week for the heels, save for the Shield. Ziggler did win on Raw, but he tapped on Smackdown. Cesaro went down to Kofi again, but not before tapping to Del Rio on Raw. (So much for being booked strong heading into a title match.) One of the Bellas had a win called back for cheating (that the ref didn't even see). Cody went down to Orton. Sandow went down to Orton. Henry bitched out by the Irish twat TWICE. Fandango lost a dance-off to a fuck who can't even walk. 

And the Intercontinental Champion apparently got lost on a plane coming back from Europe because we haven't even seen him. Maybe he'll get some promo time on Raw to talk about his next movie.

At least let Dolph get a win against a lesser opponent or two leading into Extreme Rules. I'll be surprised if he gets to Summerslam at this rate.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol so Ambrose has the overdrive as a finisher? One of the worst looking moves ive ever seen, I can still remember rookie Orton doing that awful move.

Ryback gets his best match from DB of course. Amazing DB is more over and talented yet doesnt get pushed as much as Ryback. Looks like a meh smackdown especially with the Del Rio,Swagger and Ziggler stuff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dean Ambrose is treated better than the WHC. :lmao So great. 2 weeks he doesn't even appear on his own show and this week he taps out, and he loses to Jack Swagger clean on Raw the week after he wins the title. This could be the least memorable world title reign in history.

Don't like the idea of Ambrose being stuck with that move, but...whatever, I guess.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> They're STILL pushing Del Rio? fpalm just cut your losses and move on already.


There is a reason for that, Del Rio proved to be a draw in 2 different countries, unlike Zigler, hes a joke of a champion, he always needs a manager because he can't get enough heat on his own. He should never have touched the championship.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

People having a fit over Dean using this move, has anyone actually see him do it yet? The writer said it was *similar* to the Playmaker.

Let's wait and see before complaining about it. For all you know his variation of it might look good.


----------



## sports_nut (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't post here often, but I read all the time (especially during RAW). I was at Smackdown in Detroit tonight and wanted to give a few thoughts, if I may:

- before the show, part of the crowd was REALLY wanting to see Taker. It wasn't a large group of people, maybe a couple of sections, but it echoed throughout the arena.

- JBL got an impressive pop when he came out. Cole, on the other hand, got almost nothing. 

- I saw hundreds, if not thousands, wearing John Cena things. The kid next to me, with his father, was decked out head-to-toe in Cena stuff. It's tough to describe their reaction when they showed Cena's injury on the jumbotron...but it wasn't good. Completely deflated. 

- A LOT of people were cheering for Kofi. He's extremely popular with the kids. 

- The "main event" match seemed to drag at times. I didn't time it, but felt like it went for a good 30-40 minutes? 

- Del Rio, Orton, and Sheamus were all over the high-fives of kids along the rails, especially after the show. A lot of guys, win or lose, walked up the ramp. These guys stuck around, though. Sheamus even posed for a few pictures. Very impressed!

- You see The Shield's entrance on TV, but in person, it flies by so much quicker. What was neat was the fans knew it was coming and security was all over it, a good couple of minutes before it happened. Anticipation is a great thing sometimes. Just too bad I was one section over from it. Seating chart was messed up online. 

- After his match (not the dark match), as Orton was just about to leave on the ramp. He stopped, started dancing (back turned to the crowd), had the crowd going, then left. Not a big thing, but off-the-wall. 

- It's difficult to believe 3MB is anything more than a sideshow. They were just tough to take seriously in any way. 

- On the same note, Justin Gabriel went over with the fans. He made fun of Heath Slater pretty good and I like what he brings to the table. 

- I have no idea what this was about, but during the Dark Match (Big Show and Henry v. Sheamus and Orton), Show went over to Cole and started yelling at him. Cole, JBL, and Matthews were sitting there just watching (no headphones or anything) and Show goes off on Cole. JBL looked like he was scolding Cole. Later in the match, Show does something and all three gave rather obligated, enthusiastic claps. 

- AJ, for all she's psychotic, looks even better in person. Tiny as can be, but damn! 

- Haha, Big E can't be taken seriously. He just looks goofy right now. I know he has the talent, but...

- Not even close to a sell-out. Half of the upper bowl was closed off. Disappointing. The crowd, in general, though, wasn't too bad. Lots of chants, but not sure how many you'll hear on TV. 

Frustrating night without Taker, Cena, and Punk (though I realize that's more of a RAW thing). The crowd didn't seem too happy that Taker and Cena didn't come. Win some, lose some.

Night of Champions is in Detroit, BTW, on Sept 15 (or 19? whatever the Sunday is). They announced that tonight.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Judging from these spoilers and RAW, how exactly are we supposed to accept Sheamus as a face? I guess it's okay for faces to act like dicks but when a heel does it, it's like the worst thing in the world. Hopefully Mark will destroy him at Extreme Rules.


----------



## netty (Apr 18, 2011)

I think that they want Ziggler book like extremely vulnerable champion so anybody can beat him.Also this booking will make his "unexpected" victory at Extreme Rules "less obvious".
Also I like fact that Dean Abrose beat Kane and at Extreme Rules we get Shield vs Team Hell No for titles.
And yes Sheamus is booked like a totally chickenshit heel,who must sucker punch/cheap shot his opponet to get upper hand.I don't get this booking.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol sounds better than the last Raw, but still probably won't watch. Not sure yet.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean Ambrose main eventing the show 2 weeks in a row? :mark:

Daniel Bryan taking Ryback on for 14:00 minutes? :mark:

Sheamus continued dick antics towards Mark Henry? :mark:

Sounds like a fun show.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Which two members held the tag team belts?
Seems like a good smackdown, and you gotta love Kane always put new talent over


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Can anyone who was there confirm if it WAS the playmaker?


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> GOAT? You mean the guy that does the same boring move set every match? It's like this guy can't wait to put his stupid surfboard stretch every time he's out there. I'm sorry but since coming to WWE Daniel Bryan has not impressed me. I don't buy into this notion that he's such a great wrestler.


I think he meant GOAT as in, he looks like a billy goat, that's kind of his thing now. Could be wrong though...

Also, sports_nut or any others who were there, I second the request for more info on Ambrose's finisher...I agree with everyone that the Overdrive/Playmaker is a completely awful finisher and I don't want to even think about Ambrose being saddled with that nonsense, so I'm really hoping to hear "oh yeah it was kinda like the playmaker only it went like this and didn't suck"


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't know why we're hating on Sheamus, isn't he basically behaving hpw an AE era face would behave, didn't Stone Cold randomly attack people for no reason during episodes of RAW? Seems like he's behaving like an wrestler would.

Oh, and if it just looked kind of like the play maker I'm optimistic, cause the basic concept of it isn't bad, it just looks convoluted as fuck.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> GOAT? You mean the guy that does the same boring move set every match? It's like this guy can't wait to put his stupid surfboard stretch every time he's out there. I'm sorry but since coming to WWE Daniel Bryan has not impressed me. I don't buy into this notion that he's such a great wrestler.


Humorous.

10 matches off the top of my head:

Punk: Over The Limit/Money in the Bank 2012
Ziggler: Bragging Rights 2010.
Sheamus: Extreme Rules 2012
The Shield: TLC 2012
Henry: Smackdown 2011 (Cage)
Jericho: Raw 2013
Regal: Superstars 2011
Miz: Night of Champions 2011
Barrett: Summerslam 2011

He gave WADE BARRETT and THE MIZ great matches. If that doesn't say it all, nothing will. 

Bryan relies on a formula for TV - like, I dunno, every single wrestler in the history of professional wrestling. That doesn't mean he's not capable of more, and he's proven that with several exceptional PPV matches. This argument was silly 3 years ago (when he was a "rookie"), now it's just downright baffling.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

I'll watch this for Bryan/Ryback, just to see more evidence that DB can literally carry anyone to a decent match, and Kane/Ambrose because FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*

fpalm 

At Ziggler tapping clean to Del Rio. It's happened before on a few occasions, but now he's the World Champion they should _at least_ attempt to book him better, but no, that's too much to ask. People complaining in this thread about Bryan and Cesaro losing, but Ziggler losing as World Champion is much worse. For two weeks he wasn't even on Smackdown, and now he's tapped clean to Del Rio, lost clean to Jack Swagger, this may be one the Worst booked World Title reigns I'll witness, and it's pathetic to see my favorite wrestler in the company get booked like this.

I said I would watch Smackdown every week now Ziggler's World Champion, but fuck that, I'm not watching this, may just catch the Ambrose/Kane match but that's it.



papercuts_hurt said:


> I think he meant GOAT as in, he looks like a billy goat, that's kind of his thing now. Could be wrong though...


No they call him ''GOAT'' because his marks think it's funny to call him GOAT - as in *G*reatest *O*f *A*ll *T*ime. It's existed on this forum way before Bryan was known as goat face.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



El Cuñado said:


> Humorous.
> 
> 10 matches off the top of my head:
> 
> ...


Those are his best matches. Punk's best match was against Cena. Henry's best matches were against Orton. Sheamus had his best match with Big Show at HIAC. The Shield did great at TLC, but they also did great at Elimination Chamber and WM -- so maybe it has more to do with them than working with DB. Jericho's best matches since coming back were with Ziggler. Miz's best match was actually at WM27 until Rock came out; he also had a good set of matches against Cesaro. Barrett had good matches with Orton.

Also if Daniel Bryan was so great in the ring CM Punk wouldn't have done this:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xz4dt8_cm-punk-buries-daniel-bryan_sport#.UYEeYbWG18E

How on earth could Punk decline dream match for the IWC at WM 27? This was pre-pipe bomb by the way. He says DB is better than him in the ring but he doesn't mean it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Those are his best matches. Punk's best match was against Cena. Henry's best matches were against Orton. Sheamus had his best match with Big Show at HIAC. The Shield did great at TLC, but they also did great at Elimination Chamber and WM -- so maybe it has more to do with them than working with DB. Jericho's best matches since coming back were with Ziggler. Miz's best match was actually at WM27 until Rock came out; he also had a good set of matches against Cesaro. Barrett had good matches with Orton.
> 
> Also if Daniel Bryan was so great in the ring CM Punk wouldn't have done this:
> 
> ...


Why would you blame Punk? Daniel Bryan has always been presented as a perennial loser/joke in the WWE, it's insulting for anyone with legitimate star power to have to work a serious program with the guy at a show lke Mania if it isn't an utter squash match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



vanboxmeer said:


> Why would you blame Punk? Daniel Bryan has always been presented as a perennial loser/joke in the WWE, it's insulting for anyone with legitimate star power to have to work a serious program with the guy at a show lke Mania if it isn't an utter squash match.


What? Daniel Bryan was booked strong at that time. He just came off taking the title the US title from Miz. CM Punk was not a main event guy at that time. CM Punk should have accepted this match with Daniel Bryan. He robbed the IWC of having a dream match at WM.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Say what you want about creative, but atleast they are keeping it consistent with Ziggler. Just because he became World Champion, doesnt mean he suddenly starts winning all the time. So in that aspect, creative is doing it right.

However, its a fucked up situation because creative had him lose so much before he won the title.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



Nostalgia said:


> fpalm
> 
> At Ziggler tapping clean to Del Rio. It's happened before on a few occasions, but now he's the World Champion they should _at least_ attempt to book him better, but no, that's too much to ask. People complaining in this thread about Bryan and Cesaro losing, but Ziggler losing as World Champion is much worse. For two weeks he wasn't even on Smackdown, and now he's tapped clean to Del Rio, lost clean to Jack Swagger, this may be one the Worst booked World Title reigns I'll witness, and it's pathetic to see my favorite wrestler in the company get booked like this.
> 
> ...


Heel champions literally NEVER win on TV, that's a rule WWE have had since the very beginning. It's so it can look like the challengers are going to take the belt at the PPV. It's the same treatment every other heel has gotten, why should Ziggler be any different.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Also nice to see bookers putting Ryback with Bryan, they know you want a good match, you work with the greatest.



ScottishLuchador said:


> I'll watch this for Bryan/Ryback, just to see more evidence that DB can literally carry anyone to a decent match, and Kane/Ambrose because FUCK YEAH!


Daniel Bryan once carried Khali through an entertaining match, that's how good he is.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> What? Daniel Bryan was booked strong at that time. He just came off taking the title the US title from Miz. CM Punk was not a main event guy at that time. CM Punk should have accepted this match with Daniel Bryan. He robbed the IWC of having a dream match at WM.


CM Punk was still a star in the promotion, not a top 3 guy, but still a star for them who actually mainevented multiple PPVs for them. Daniel Bryan US Champ was a prelim guy who could beat other prelim guys but would be used like a Kofi Kingston US champion as jobber fodder to guys with real star power. Hence getting squashed by Sheamus in a minute after Sheamus lost the WWE title.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



vanboxmeer said:


> CM Punk was still a star in the promotion, not a top 3 guy, but still a star for them who actually mainevented multiple PPVs for them. Daniel Bryan US Champ was a prelim guy who could beat other prelim guys but would be used like a Kofi Kingston US champion as jobber fodder to guys with real star power. Hence getting squashed by Sheamus in a minute after Sheamus lost the WWE title.


Daniel Bryan just came off beating Miz for the title. Miz then went on to become WWE Champion within a month or so. That made Bryan look very credible. Bottom line, if CM Punk really thought Bryan was so great in the ring he would have jumped at the chance to work with him.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Daniel Bryan just came off beating Miz for the title. Miz then went on to become WWE Champion within a month or so. That made Bryan look very credible. Bottom line, if CM Punk really thought Bryan was so great in the ring he would have jumped at the chance to work with him.


It has nothing to do with in-ring ability, it has everything to do with perception on the position on the card. Daniel Bryan is a prelim guy who wasn't even a big enough star to have his match that year even stay on the main card, Punk wanted to be in a headline match. Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk for the US title is a pre-lim match that would be scheduled for 10 minutes at Mania, but would be cut to 4 minutes after Billy Kidman fucks up the timing schedules. And the only reason Daniel Bryan won the US itle, was to give him a status symbol to job out to everyone else higher than him on the card afterwards (which he did 1 night after winning the title by getting squashed by Sheamus in a minute, and then again getting squashed by Sheamus in 4 minutes the next week). Just like his MITB win, and just like his WHC win. It's better to have a enhancement talent with some past recognition, than a Tyson Kidd who has none.

Punk made 4 times the Mania bonus wrestling Orton, and would've made 15 times the payoff wrestling Cena in the headline match versus wrestling Daniel Bryan at Mania 28.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Those are his best matches. Punk's best match was against Cena. Henry's best matches were against Orton. Sheamus had his best match with Big Show at HIAC. The Shield did great at TLC, but they also did great at Elimination Chamber and WM -- so maybe it has more to do with them than working with DB........


That's all subjective but I wasn't actually trying to suggest that Regal's best match of all time was against Daniel Bryan on Superstars in 2011, or anything of the sort. I was just listing 10 great Daniel Bryan WWE matches.



The Boy Wonder said:


> Miz's best match was actually at WM27 until Rock came out


Come on now. That's not fair. I know The Miz isn't very good but give the guy a little credit.



The Boy Wonder said:


> Also if Daniel Bryan was so great in the ring CM Punk wouldn't have done this:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xz4...t#.UYEeYbWG18E
> 
> How on earth could Punk decline dream match for the IWC at WM 27? This was pre-pipe bomb by the way. He says DB is better than him in the ring but he doesn't mean it.


That's silly.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ryback vs Daniel Bryan in a match with 14 minutes? I want to see that :mark: :mark:

Dean Ambrose won against Kane in a 13 minutes match? OMG, Ambrose is such a star :bateman :mark: :mark: BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD :reigns

Ziggler tapping out to Del Rio is garbage, though. What a poor booking.

Anyway, sounds like a good Smackdown. They gave a great amount of time to the matches, like they did on Raw. A wrestling week, i should say.

Looking forward to that. :ryback :dazzler :ambrose


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Ambrose's finisher totally wasn't the Overdrive/Playmaker, it was a snapmare driver.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly, Ziggler was booked so shitty before winning the WHC title that it's almost unrealistic for him to win matches. He lost every fucking time, even with assistance. Best they can/should do is let him win with help, but to win clean... it's sadly unbelievable. WWE does this shit to themselves. 

The least they could've done was booking him as a someone who outstmarts his opponents with easy, cheap pins. That could've been a fun gimmick. Or the other way around: having him lose matches because he's too busy showing off. They just don't care though. He loses and that's it.



YAY SO GLAD AMBROSE FINISHER ISN'T THE PLAYMAKER ~ (thank ya for the video DallasClark)


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> GOAT? You mean the guy that does the same boring move set every match? It's like this guy can't wait to put his stupid surfboard stretch every time he's out there. I'm sorry but since coming to WWE Daniel Bryan has not impressed me. I don't buy into this notion that he's such a great wrestler.


You are attempting to judge Daniel Bryan's wrestling ability on three minute TV tag matches? Maybe you should try watching some of his more well known matches before going out shouting that "he's totally not a good wrestler because I have seen next to nothing of his career".


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like a good show. Will check out the Ryback/Bryan, Orton/Sandow, and definitely the Ambrose/Kane match.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like a halfway decent show. Orton's match is something I'm looking forward to. Ryback vs Bryan might be a good match too and same with Ambrose vs Kane. Lol @ Ziggler tapping out again. :lmao

And am I hallucinating or did I read something about Orton dancing on his way to the back a few pages back? What? He's like one guy I could never picture dancing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Those are his best matches. Punk's best match was against Cena. Henry's best matches were against Orton. Sheamus had his best match with Big Show at HIAC. The Shield did great at TLC, but they also did great at Elimination Chamber and WM -- so maybe it has more to do with them than working with DB. Jericho's best matches since coming back were with Ziggler. Miz's best match was actually at WM27 until Rock came out; he also had a good set of matches against Cesaro. Barrett had good matches with Orton.
> 
> Also if Daniel Bryan was so great in the ring CM Punk wouldn't have done this:
> 
> ...


Please stop embarrassing yourself. Daniel Bryan is one of the best wrestlers in the company and even people who dislike him like Pyro and Nostalgia admit that. He is stuck in a tag team at the moment.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> *Don't know why we're hating on Sheamus, isn't he basically behaving hpw an AE era face would behave, didn't Stone Cold randomly attack people for no reason during episodes of RAW? Seems like he's behaving like an wrestler would.
> *
> Oh, and if it just looked kind of like the play maker I'm optimistic, cause the basic concept of it isn't bad, it just looks convoluted as fuck.


Difference being is that Stone Cold Steve Austin was a BAMF tweener who did whatever the fuck he wanted and didn't give a shit what people thought of it :flip

whereas Sheamus is perceived to be a goody goody babyface fella, yet he does shit like this, as well as stealing other people's cars, and trying to make fun of people because they were in a movie and he wasn't.

THAT'S the problem.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DallasClark said:


> Ambrose's finisher totally wasn't the Overdrive/Playmaker, it was a snapmare driver.


Still don't like that as Dean's finisher, but at least it's not the shit MVP finisher. I can't believe that's what they settled on after trying out 3-4 other finishers, Kane sold it like a champ though. 

More a face first DDT more that a snapmare driver. I'd just as soon give him the Stone Cold Stunner (dropping to knees though not butt) or just fire Drew McIntyre and give Dean the futureshock ddt.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Difference being is that Stone Cold Steve Austin was a BAMF tweener who did whatever the fuck he wanted and didn't give a shit what people thought of it :flip
> 
> whereas Sheamus is perceived to be a goody goody babyface fella, yet he does shit like this, as well as stealing other people's cars, and trying to make fun of people because they were in a movie and he wasn't.
> 
> THAT'S the problem.


If he's done all this why would he perceived as a "goody goody babyface"? Do you mean portrayed? I mean, yeah that makes sense as it feels like they can't decide how to book him. I'll take him being a bit of a cunt as a "face" over smiling goofy and shit, though. He was at his best when he initially turned.


That finisher looks alright. Certainly looked really good there, at any rate. Not what I was expecting but it's better than the overdrive by a long way.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, I don't like that as his finisher neither.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn did Bryan shit on everyone's computer this morning. Blind haters gonna hate.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



kennedy=god said:


> Heel champions literally NEVER win on TV, that's a rule WWE have had since the very beginning. It's so it can look like the challengers are going to take the belt at the PPV. It's the same treatment every other heel has gotten, why should Ziggler be any different.


It's not about losing, it's about Ziggler tapping out clean as World Champion and losing clean to Jack Swagger. That makes him look like shit because he's taking clean losses, World Champion rarely take clean losses unless it's a PPV, but Ziggler's still taking clean losses just like he was when he was in the midcard. They've protected all the last World Champions during their reigns, they weren't losing clean on TV like a jobber. Even Daniel Bryan got protective booking during his World Title reign despite having no credibility and jobbing far more than Ziggler before he cashed-in MITB. All I'm asking is for WWE to not book Ziggler like complete shit like they always do, but it's too much to ask isn't it?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Faraday said:


> *If he's done all this why would he perceived as a "goody goody babyface"? Do you mean portrayed? I mean, yeah that makes sense as it feels like they can't decide how to book him. I'll take him being a bit of a cunt as a "face" over smiling goofy and shit, though. He was at his best when he initially turned.
> *
> 
> That finisher looks alright. Certainly looked really good there, at any rate. Not what I was expecting but it's better than the overdrive by a long way.


That's what I meant. He's PORTRAYED as being "one the REALLY good guys like your favorite pal, John Cena!", when he instead does dumb shit like I mentioned above. It's fucking annoying and insulting to the viewer's intelligence.

And I like Sheamus, I really do. I like his look, his moveset, his finisher, his music, everything. But I HATE how they portray him as one thing, when he CLEARLY does things that merits the COMPLETE opposite.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amrbose's finisher is still meh, looks similar to what I saw Garrett Bishoff use in TNA. Its hard to make that move look impactful when it should be an impactful move.

Ao tired of the faces acting like heels, is the wwe universe that stupid. Sheamus does that and probably got cheered which is silly. If he were portrayed as some badass like Orton then maybe it would make alittle sense but he never was. He's always been a jokester storytelling Irishman.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

VINT said:


> :mark: :mark:


Dat Sandow shirt.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I don't mind that finisher for Ambrose. At least it's better than the overdrive/playmaker, that finisher was terrible.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> Ao tired of the faces acting like heels, is the wwe universe that stupid. Sheamus does that and probably got cheered which is silly. If he were portrayed as some badass like Orton then maybe it would make alittle sense but he never was. He's always been a jokester storytelling Irishman.


Tbh, he's also portrayed as the new Fit Finlay. "Irishman who loves to fight"


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:lmao

I can't be the only one who laughed at Teddy Long making all those matches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dallas said:


> Ambrose's finisher totally wasn't the Overdrive/Playmaker, it was a snapmare driver.


How in the HELL does that look like the Playmaker? Whoever made that report really needs their head examined. 

That's much better, at least. It looked a little awkward during the setup headlock, though. Dropping him on his head was pretty sick. I'm surprised they're letting him use a move that looks that dangerous.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Also if Daniel Bryan was so great in the ring CM Punk wouldn't have done this:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xz4dt8_cm-punk-buries-daniel-bryan_sport#.UYEeYbWG18E
> 
> How on earth could Punk decline dream match for the IWC at WM 27? This was pre-pipe bomb by the way. He says DB is better than him in the ring but he doesn't mean it.


Umm...maybe because it was for a lowly title in the midcard that got ultimately bumped to the preshow? Him not wanting to have a feud with Bryan doesn't speak of what Punk thinks of Daniel Bryan or his abilities lol.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Kane sold that move like a champ. It's a decent finisher, I hope he gets something better though if/when he gets a full on singles push. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MikestarManiac3 (Jan 29, 2013)

The finisher was Derrick Bateman's on nxt haha, must say though, it seem's a tad underwhelming tbh, hope he has something better for the future.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



Nostalgia said:


> No they call him ''GOAT'' because his marks think it's funny to call him GOAT - as in *G*reatest *O*f *A*ll *T*ime. It's existed on this forum way before Bryan was known as goat face.


Hm yeah I mean I'm familiar with the term I guess I just didn't think Bryan marks were *that* no-shit high on him (I'm still new here)...I mean I love the guy too, but...

Either way it's confusing - and what a coincidence for someone people think is the GOAT to get all goat faced on us, perhaps he has done the goat face thing as a nod to his devoted fans and their extremely high opinion of him lol

Also, thanks to whoever posted the Ambrose vid - and yeah that was Derrick Bateman's finisher haha, it's a headlock driver (slightly diff from the snapmare driver), like someone said it basically looks like a reverse DDT. I was never a big fan of the move but Ambrose and Kane made it look good, and it's way better than the stupid playmaker! But at the same time hard to say why that should hurt more than a regular DDT, and it sorta looks like he's face planting himself...this is acceptable but I still say, give him a crossface chicken wing submission, if they want an impact finisher, how about maybe an implant DDT like edge, or the knee trembler, or if Rollins isn't using it, the blackout/curb stomp (he hasn't been since joining the shield except in the TLC match).


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Eh... Kane's selling wasn't all that tbh. This is how should be done to make it look devastating:







Or especially this: 





Dean/Kane did is safe there... still don't like it though. Looks like a regular move.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SD + SMS Spoilers*



Osize10 said:


> Damn did Bryan shit on everyone's computer this morning. Blind haters gonna hate.


What the hell are you on about now?



papercuts_hurt said:


> Hm yeah I mean I'm familiar with the term I guess I just didn't think Bryan marks were *that* no-shit high on him (I'm still new here)...I mean I love the guy too, but...
> 
> Either way it's confusing - and what a coincidence for someone people think is the GOAT to get all goat faced on us, perhaps he has done the goat face thing as a nod to his devoted fans and their extremely high opinion of him lol


Some of Bryan fans here I swear think he's some kind of God or something with how much they worship him. It's really silly. But despite how much over-the-top love he gets on here, it's not nearly as bad as the love he would get when he was World Champion. The forum was unbearable then.

Anyway, welcome to the forum.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Snapmare driver is about a million times better than the playmaker. Thank god he got that instead of that horribly set-uo playmaker. I wish he could do it a bit different and leap to grab the guy before executing it, kind of like the zig-zag or rko.

Ryback vs Bryan should be an excellent match and I'm glad he at least got some time to work with him instead of it being a squash. Sandow vs Orton should also be a great match but I do wish they would start pushing Sandow a bit more.

On a side note, I wonder when WWE will begin debuting the next line of NXT talent? Perhaps it will happen after extreme rules?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, that looks a lot better, kind of like an old school DDT.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> Don't know why we're hating on Sheamus, isn't he basically behaving hpw an AE era face would behave, didn't Stone Cold randomly attack people for no reason during episodes of RAW? Seems like he's behaving like an wrestler would.
> 
> Oh, and if it just looked kind of like the play maker I'm optimistic, cause the basic concept of it isn't bad, it just looks convoluted as fuck.


The difference is Austin didn't have Cole and King going "hohohoho that Sheamus, what a rascal, getting a little payback on that meanie Henry!".



Dallas said:


> Ambrose's finisher totally wasn't the Overdrive/Playmaker, it was a snapmare driver.


It's a headlock driver, not a snapmare driver. It's a move Sami Callihan used to use.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Dallas said:


> Ambrose's finisher totally wasn't the Overdrive/Playmaker, it was a snapmare driver.


Like I said, wait until you see the move.

It's decent, not as impactful as Seth's or Roman's, but then again Dean's a fucking nutjob so everything else he does makes up for his finisher not looking as devastating. 

That and I'm sure WWE wouldn't allow him to do some of the finishers he had back in the indy's. Shame cause I would've loved to see that electric chair move he did.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Shield vs Hell No for Tag Team Titles at Extreme Rules :mark:. A worthy team to de-throne Hell No. I wonder what the stipulation will be?

Also I like Deans new finisher, looks pretty cool. Ryback vs Daniel Bryan should be interesting, just happy it wasn't a total squash like Rybacks usual matches. Kane vs Dean Ambrose sounds interesting as well. I will probably catch Sandow vs Orton as well. Right now I have no interest in the World Title picture. It's truly just a mid-card belt.


----------



## sports_nut (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose and Rollins were holding the tag belts. I have pictures if anyone is interested? (both in them holding belts and a bunch of the rest of the show)


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Someone repped me because I don't think Daniel Bryan is a great wrestler. Great wrestlers to me are guys like Punk, Austin Aries, Bobby Roode, Antonio Cesaro. I'm just not seeing it with Daniel Bryan. His matches in WWE haven't been at the level I was expecting to go along with the hype he came in with.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Warrior said:


> Right now I have no interest in the World Title picture. It's truly just a mid-card belt.


Glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Someone repped me because I don't think Daniel Bryan is a great wrestler. Great wrestlers to me are guys like Punk, Austin Aries, Bobby Roode, Antonio Cesaro. I'm just not seeing it with Daniel Bryan. His matches in WWE haven't been at the level I was expecting to go along with the hype he came in with.


Maybe you should....watch some pre-WWE stuff? To see WHY he has this hype?
Once again, people have given you lists of great WWE matches (like vs Punk at Over The Limit 2012, or vs. Sheamus at Extreme Rules 2012, or vs Ziggler at Bragging Rights 2010) Bryan has had. He had 10 years of dominance as one of the most respected wrestlers in the world on the indies, and deserved every bit of it. 

Punk is not as good a wrestler as Bryan is, at all. That's not saying Punk is bad, but Bryan is world-class. If you know Aries, Roode, Cesaro are all great wrestlers, why have you not put the effort into seeing WHY people love Bryan?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ithil said:


> Maybe you should....watch some pre-WWE stuff? To see WHY he has this hype?
> Once again, people have given you lists of great WWE matches (like vs Punk at Over The Limit 2012, or vs. Sheamus at Extreme Rules 2012, or vs Ziggler at Bragging Rights 2010) Bryan has had. He had 10 years of dominance as one of the most respected wrestlers in the world on the indies, and deserved every bit of it.
> 
> Punk is not as good a wrestler as Bryan is, at all. That's not saying Punk is bad, but Bryan is world-class. If you know Aries, Roode, Cesaro are all great wrestlers, why have you not put the effort into seeing WHY people love Bryan?


I don't watch pre-WWE stuff. I don't have the time to. I'm the type of fan that says, "Show me what you can do in the major leagues." This is the same for any hot shot MLB prospect. I didn't like Cesaro at all when he first came in but he impressed me with his match quality. I didn't like Bobby Roode but his work with Beer Money and as WHC made me look at him differently.

As for CM Punk he is clearly a better wrestler than Daniel Bryan. When I say better wrestling I'm taking everything into account -- moveset, selling ability, telling a story.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

looks like smackdown is better than raw this week


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

uknoww said:


> looks like smackdown is better than raw this week


Same with the previous week. Smackdown has been better than Raw since Raw after Wrestlemania. I think they are trying to "push" Smackdown.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

sports_nut said:


> Ambrose and Rollins were holding the tag belts. I have pictures if anyone is interested? (both in them holding belts and a bunch of the rest of the show)


I'm interested. POST ITT :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't watch pre-WWE stuff. I don't have the time to. I'm the type of fan that says, "Show me what you can do in the major leagues." This is the same for any hot shot MLB prospect. I didn't like Cesaro at all when he first came in but he impressed me with his match quality. I didn't like Bobby Roode but his work with Beer Money and as WHC made me look at him differently.
> 
> As for CM Punk he is clearly a better wrestler than Daniel Bryan. When I say better wrestling I'm taking everything into account -- moveset, selling ability, telling a story.


Well then you can't say he is a better wrestler if you refuse to watch his other stuff and be so narrow minded. Also calling Bryan anything other then a great wrestler is blind hate. Bryan is one of the best in the company in the ring and that is a fact.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Headlock Driver still sucks, but not as bad. I mean it just seems too opponent aided to be realistic - not to mention why not just go for the bulldog and still drive your opponents head into the mat, but not faceplant yourself in the process...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Agree with Boy Wonder
It makes no sense to judge a wrestler in their current promotion for what they did in their previous promotion.

Also have no interest in the HWT scene but i don't care for SD in general so...

Will check out Ryback/Daniel & Kane/Ambrose.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

bme said:


> Agree with Boy Wonder
> It makes no sense to judge a wrestler in their current promotion for what they did in their previous promotion.


Why not judge him from his time in WWE then? Despite being stuck in a tag team or in the midcard for the majority of his run, he's been involved in a disproportionate amount of MOTY candidates for somoeone with his push. Whether it be in multi man matches(Hell No/Ryback vs The Shield, Smackdown mitb 2011, Team WWE vs Nexus) or in matches he can be attributed to directly (vs The Miz night of champions 2010, vs Ziggler bragging rights 2010, vs Sheamus 2 out of 3 falls, vs Punk OTL/mitb)Not bad going for someone who has only been there 3 years, was used as a complete jobber for 1 of those, and as a midcarder for 90% of the rest.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

SJFC said:


> Why not judge him from his time in WWE then? Despite being stuck in a tag team or in the midcard for the majority of his run, he's been involved in a disproportionate amount of MOTY candidates for somoeone with his push. Whether it be in multi man matches(Hell No/Ryback vs The Shield, Smackdown mitb 2011, Team WWE vs Nexus) or in matches he can be attributed to directly (vs The Miz night of champions 2010, vs Ziggler bragging rights 2010, vs Sheamus 2 out of 3 falls, vs Punk OTL/mitb)Not bad going for someone who has only been there 3 years, was used as a complete jobber for 1 of those, and as a midcarder for 90% of the rest.


What i meant was right now judge him by his WWE work not by his Indy work.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

bme said:


> Agree with Boy Wonder
> It makes no sense to judge a wrestler in their current promotion for what they did in their previous promotion.
> 
> Also have no interest in the HWT scene but i don't care for SD in general so...
> ...


He's not saying to judge them in their current promotion, though, he's straight up claiming Bryan is a bad wrestler because he's only seen some 3 minute TV matches. Which is just blatantly incorrect.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ithil said:


> He's not saying to judge them in their current promotion, though, he's straight up claiming Bryan is a bad wrestler because he's only seen some 3 minute TV matches. Which is just blatantly incorrect.


I agree with the whole judge on WWE product, though taking into account Indy stuff is useful but necessary, but DB has shown his amazing technical ability on many occasions in WWE, he's a very good wrestler, not better than Punk but right up there.
IMO, Bry should work on losing a bit of weight ditch the damn beard, and return to his serious Heel gimmick splashed in with a bit of Submissions Brutalizer


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> I agree with the whole judge on WWE product, though taking into account Indy stuff is useful but necessary, but DB has shown his amazing technical ability on many occasions in WWE, he's a very good wrestler, not better than Punk but right up there.
> IMO, Bry should work on losing a bit of weight ditch the damn beard, and return to his serious Heel gimmick splashed in with a bit of Submissions Brutalizer


He's most certainly better than Punk, Punk is great but much more sloppy and less precise than Bryan's technical perfection. Obviously, Punk is the superior talker, in in wrestling skill Bryan is the better.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Liking Ambrose's finisher. It'll take time for people to get used to it, but i think it's pretty good. Kane sold it well i think.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Ithil said:


> He's most certainly better than Punk, Punk is great but much more sloppy and less precise than Bryan's technical perfection. Obviously, Punk is the superior talker, in in wrestling skill Bryan is the better.



































I agree too.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The first few minutes of this years Elimination Chamber alone should be all you need to see to confirm Bryan is on his game. Within the confines of WWE booking, he's built an awesome catalogue. Even his single matches with Big Show late last year were very well-scripted, executed, and thought out. A lot of people overlook his singles work on raw...yet he's had very enjoyable and technically spot on matches against guys like Sheamus, Punk, Cena, Ziggler, Jericho, etc on free tv. Hell, he's the only guy that gave Sin Cara a great match on Smackdown. Acting like he's somehow diminished in his wwe career just isn't plausible. He brings it every time he has a chance. Let's see what he does against Ryback. I always urge people to rewatch his match with Cena last year. Talk about an underrated match. It was almost a match made in heaven for Cena. Punk is the only guy Ive ever seen that brought more out of Cena; and Bryan did it in less time.

I mean, if I've picked up anything out of this shield feud, it's a Bryan-Rollins proper match would melt everyone's face


----------



## sports_nut (Jun 28, 2011)

Itami said:


> I'm interested. POST ITT :mark:


Apparently I have to have 10 posts to post images...so...let me do that first...


----------



## sports_nut (Jun 28, 2011)

sports_nut said:


> Apparently I have to have 10 posts to post images...so...let me do that first...


10...


----------



## sports_nut (Jun 28, 2011)

sports_nut said:


> 10...


First, sorry for multiple posts...didn't have a choice. 

Now, the pictures. I was six-rows up across from TV cameras near the ramp:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like we know who's holding the belts once won. Cool pics. SD looking rather empty thou.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Someone repped me because I don't think Daniel Bryan is a great wrestler. Great wrestlers to me are guys like Punk, Austin Aries, Bobby Roode, Antonio Cesaro. I'm just not seeing it with Daniel Bryan. His matches in WWE haven't been at the level I was expecting to go along with the hype he came in with.


all guys he's better than. and you don't even have to factor in non-wwe work to see that.

and seriously bobby roode a better wrestler than daniel bryan? :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Someone repped me because *I don't think Daniel Bryan is a great wrestler.* Great wrestlers to me are guys like Punk, Austin Aries, Bobby Roode, Antonio Cesaro. I'm just not seeing it with Daniel Bryan. His matches in WWE haven't been at the level I was expecting to go along with the hype he came in with.


----------



## sports_nut (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Looks like we know who's holding the belts once won. Cool pics. SD looking rather empty thou.


Yes and no. The crowd pic was taken a good hour before Smackdown itself started, so almost all of the floor seats were used up once the show started. A lot of the arena had open seats, though, including at least half of the upper bowl. That was curtained off, for whatever reason. You could have probably gotten decent walk-up tickets.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The only reason I can think of is Ziggler not winning is Vince wants him to remain heel. When he picks up the win at Extreme Rules he will be booed because everyone wont understand how he pulled out the victory... WWE has a potential Shawn Michaels on their hands, if he can be booked to use the Zig Zag and win match after match, the guy could be huge. 

I know he has the WHC, but just like Bryan, imagine if he was actually pushed, instead of being over *despite * the shitty booking.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The arm wrestling contest is exactly why WWE babyfaces don't get over like they used to and Ziggler losing yet again is exactly why nobody takes him seriously even with a title around his waist.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Sounds like an awful show, well atleast Orton won!*


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

Itami said:


> I agree too.


I watched that other night and all them never went together he never said that Daniel Bryan was better than him.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

DownzieBoi said:


> I watched that other night and all them never went together he never said that Daniel Bryan was better than him.


He definitely did say "if anybody's better than me in the ring, it's him".

http://www.dailymotion.com/gb/relevance/search/cm+punk+buries+daniel+bryan/1#video=xz4dt8


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> The only reason I can think of is Ziggler not winning is Vince wants him to remain heel. When he picks up the win at Extreme Rules he will be booed because everyone wont understand how he pulled out the victory... WWE has a potential Shawn Michaels on their hands, if he can be booked to use the Zig Zag and win match after match, the guy could be huge.
> 
> I know he has the WHC, but just like Bryan, imagine if he was actually pushed, instead of being over *despite * the shitty booking.


Crowd doesn't work like that anymore, they're going to cheer Ziggler winning at ER, not boo him. The whole "booking him as weak" thing doesn't work on smark crowds, which PPVs in the midwest tend towards.

Bryan not getting pushed is the finest example of Vince not actually caring about crowd reactions at all. Even more than the endless ignoring of Cena's bad reactions. Bryan routinely gets among the top 3 best overall crowd reactions (as in children AND adults of both gender cheering) at every show he's at, in any kind of smark crowd he's the most over guy of the night. He's more over than various other guys that get pushed heavily, like Ryback, or Del Rio, or Miz, or Sheamus, but he is still never used in a major capacity himself, he's never on the recieving end of a push, he's always used to try to get other guys over.

ANYONE with logic and business sense would give Bryan a big push as the crowd clearly are clambering for it, instead of "let's only push my hand-picked guy that I want to see, even if the crowd don't care much".



DownzieBoi said:


> I watched that other night and all them never went together he never said that Daniel Bryan was better than him.


You need to understand that a major part of Punk's motivation is believing in himself completely, meaning that he has to believe he's really the best in the world, even if Bryan IS better than him, he's going to keep on believing he's the best because it provides him with a real drive and ambition. If he feels someone is better than him, then he isn't doing his best to BE the best.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

DownzieBoi said:


> I watched that other night and all them never went together he never said that Daniel Bryan was better than him.


Yes they do... watch the extras when he talks about being frustrated to be moved to Raw without any plan being made for him.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

PWInsider said:


> We are hearing raves about the Daniel Bryan vs. Ryback match that will air on this Friday's Smackdown. More than one WWE performer has told me it was easily Ryback's best match to date.


Awesome. If true, it really does mean he can get good to great matches out of anyone including the ones that are bad in the ring like Ryback, Miz and Khali.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> Awesome. If true, it really does mean he can get good to great matches out of anyone including the ones that are bad in the ring like Ryback, Miz and Khali.


:vince3

"Well of course Ryback had a great match...that's why we pushed him!"

"Daniel who? Danielson? The hell are you!...THIS IS MY SHOW DAMMIT!"

:vince3


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> :vince3
> 
> "Well of course Ryback had a great match...that's why we pushed him!"
> 
> ...


"Oh wait that's the guy that bags my groceries."

:vince3


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Bryan has that ability to connect with almost anybody in the ring. He is no up and comer. Good thing the match wasn't a squash.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

Here's the way *It Should Have Been(LOL) WWE SmackDown:

The show opened with Ryback cutting a rug. This led to our first match of the night, Ryback vs. Pee Wee Herman.

* Herman defeated Ryback.

* Ricardo Rodriguez cut a record backstage about his victory on RAW.

* Fandango danced with Zack Ryder in a short match, probably around 5 minutes.

* Zeb Colter vs. Ricardo Rodriguez is next. The Mormon Tabernacle Choir interferes, and then Alberto Del Rio gets involved. Teddy Long comes out and makes it a tag team match.

* Zeb Colter & Jack Swagger & The M.T.Choir vs. Alberto Del Rio & Ricardo Rodriguez & The June Taylor Dancers is next. Team Ziggler is at ringside and interferes. It is now a triple threat tag team match.

* Zeb Colter & Jack Swagger & the M.T. Choir vs. Alberto Del Rio & Ricardo Rodriguez & The June Taylor Dancers vs. Big E. Langston & Dolph Ziggler & The Dallas Cowboys is up now. Del Rio & Rodriguez & the J. T. Dancers got the win via submission.

* There was a segment where The Shield were beating on an unknown person. They cut a promo, and when they left, it was revealed that the unknown person was Neil Diamond.

* Randy Orton defeated Damien Sandow with the BVD. After the match, The Big Show came out and talked bi-sequential computations to Orton.

There was a backstage segment with Kane coming out of the trainer's closet after visiting Bryan. He said that the Shield will pay to get his car out of the impound lot.

* Mark Henry vs. Sheamus in an leg wrestling contest is next. Henry won the leg wrestling contest. Now Sheamus is challenging Henry for another thumb wrestling contest, left thumb vs. left thumb. Henry accepted the challenge, but as soon as they started, Sheamus hit him with a piano. They fought for a minute with Sheamus getting the best of Henry, leaving Henry laid out in a tuxedo.

* Dean Ambrose defeated Kane via tri-quarter combination arm and leg throw after The Shield interfered. Kane attacked The Shield before the match. After the match, The Shield attacked Kane 3-on-1 and triple power kicked him. They then stood over him holding a bible and three boiler makers.

Dark Match:

* The Big Show & Mark Henry vs. Randy Orton and Sheamus is a work in progress.
Bye for now... :clap (Y) :cool2 :shocked:
___________


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Warrior said:


> Bryan has that ability to connect with almost anybody in the ring. He is no up and comer. Good thing the match wasn't a squash.


It was a squash though, it was 13 minutes of Ryback no selling Bryan's offense then hitting a couple of moves and pinning him with ease and then no selling the effects the match afterwards while the commentators proclaim how dominant Ryback was and proclaiming Cena's title reign being in serious danger with his bad ankle and the monster known as Ryback breathing on his neck.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Boy Wonder said:


> *I don't watch pre-WWE stuff*. I don't have the time to. I'm the type of fan that says, "Show me what you can do in the major leagues." This is the same for any hot shot MLB prospect. I didn't like Cesaro at all when he first came in but he impressed me with his match quality. I didn't like Bobby Roode but his work with Beer Money and as WHC made me look at him differently.
> 
> As for CM Punk he is clearly a better wrestler than Daniel Bryan. When I say better wrestling* I'm taking everything into account* -- moveset, selling ability, telling a story.


Do you see the problem with this?

Also your sports analogy is shit because wrestling isn't real. An actor analogy is more accurate. If Daniel Bryan were an actor than the WWE is a huge blockbuster film that Daniel Bryan plays a supporting role in. You weren't overly impressed with him a supporting character so you say he's not great. When someone points to an independent film that he was in (in this case ROH) you say it doesn't matter because it's not the major leagues. 


Ambrose again being in a singles match is cool. It makes me hopeful that they have high hopes for him. Also I really want to see the Bryan/Ryback match. If they had Bryan play the underdog it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least the Orton win and the Bryan/Ryback match sound interesting.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> Do you see the problem with this?
> 
> Also your sports analogy is shit because wrestling isn't real. An actor analogy is more accurate. If Daniel Bryan were an actor than the WWE is a huge blockbuster film that Daniel Bryan plays a supporting role in. You weren't overly impressed with him a supporting character so you say he's not great. When someone points to an independent film that he was in (in this case ROH) you say it doesn't matter because it's not the major leagues.
> 
> ...


Absolutely quality post my friend; couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's the international version for those interested.

http://quickvideoz.info/dm.php?id=kizksjgxUzbYim42tbq


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Here's the international version for those interested.
> 
> http://quickvideoz.info/dm.php?id=kizksjgxUzbYim42tbq


Thanks.

What a fun match Bryan-Ryback was, would love to see them go another 5-10 minutes in the near future.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AM i the only one fearing a Shield/Ryback alliance? I guess maybe it could work?

Sounds definitely like a good show..fun and fresh


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> *AM i the only one fearing a Shield/Ryback alliance? I guess maybe it could work?*
> 
> Sounds definitely like a good show..fun and fresh


It would not make any sense. I mean, The Shield has been attacking Ryback repeatedly over the months and they cost him the WWE Championship multiple of times. I don't know how it could work


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Watched Ambrose vs Kane and Bryan vs Ryback. I know it takes 2 to tango but that was one of those matches where it was all Bryan, if that match indeed got praised I hope 95% of it was for Bryan.

Liked Ambrose winning but hopefully we get some Rollins single matches in the future, Ambrose getting these matches against big time ppl will make him loom like the leader of the group.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

Smackdown 5/3/2013 had:

Daniel Bryan vs Ryback - Ryback's best match ever?
Fandango vs Zack Ryder
Ricardo Rodriguez vs Zeb Coulter
Ricardo Rodriguez and Alberto Del Rio vs Zeb Coulter and Jack Swagger
Ricardo Rodriguez and Alberto Del Rio vs Zeb Coulter and Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler and Big E Langston
Randy Orton vs Damien Sandow
Arm Wrestling - Sheamus vs Mark Henry
Kane vs Dean Ambrose

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-532013.html

Overall thoughts: This was a great Smackdown and probably the best Smackdown of the year. They just were firing from all cylinders here. Everything was at the worst okay and there were two memorable matches. The Shield was great, Kane was great and Daniel Bryan was great. This is definitely a must see Smackdown and well worth your time.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Holy crap that D Bry Ryback match looked epic just by gliding through your pics. Def excited to watch it on tv tonight!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Osize10 said:


> Holy crap that D Bry Ryback match looked epic just by gliding through your pics. Def excited to watch it on tv tonight!


Oh it was a decent match, was a good idea for them to have Bryan do most of the offense :bryan


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Well, at least the Orton win and the Bryan/Ryback match sound interesting.


I liked the 'sig-pic,' It ain't 'really' "DX" unless Chyna is there. :clap


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

It's kinda sad Shield are maineventing SD instead of Ziggler... but hey, I'm not complaining.

Liked DB/Ryback, loved Shield's promo/end of the match.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Will watch SD live today, CAN'T FUCKING WAIT AFTER THE PIC WITH THE TAG TEAM TITLES OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

HYPE! SD THREAD!!!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome Smackdown, definitelly the best of 2013!! Delivered perfectly!!


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Tag Team Teddy strikes again.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

Khali advice, make it a thing WWE.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, I really don't like Ambrose's finisher. Good signature, but it doesn't look too good even though Kane sold it pretty well.


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Big Show's laugh was the highlight of a surprisingly good Smackdown.

The Shield holding the tag titles at the end should hopefully point towards something great this summer.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy fuck Bryan/Ryback was good. Really good.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ziggler tapping out...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Is that Lil B?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone know if Bryan/Ryback is the main event?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Anyone know if Bryan/Ryback is the main event?


It starts the show. Ambrose vs Kane is the main event 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gambit said:


> It starts the show. Ambrose vs Kane is the main event
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Wow, surprised it's the opener. Then again, maybe I shouldn't be. Thanks.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

15 minutes guys, It's gonna be a good Smackdown, so if you haven't watched it already, TUNE IN! :mark:

(Can't wait for Ambrose vs. Kane :bateman)


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

THE SHIYAAAAAAAALD :bateman


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they keep talking about Cena and his heel. Against all odds and that injury was fake for sure now


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I have made it unspoiled this far. And, now we have The Ryback. I have heard that he's going to have a good match, and I hope he shows me something. He has been showing me new mic skills. Now, if he would please wrestle, I might have to stop slagging him off.

(Though, I will always yell "Yip yip yip! What it do?" at inopportune moments.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Those Ryback boos are piped as hell.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

PLEASE NO SPOILERS...DONT TELL ME ABOUT THE SHOW PLZ


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

x78 said:


> Is that Lil B?


Nah, it's Black Machismo.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Good mic work from Ry.


----------



## MJD32 (Dec 7, 2012)

That Ryback promo wasn't so bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

we are looking at the next WWE champion but its not ryback its daniel bryan


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Had that feud with Henry and Show a number of years ago..."

:lmao That was last year, Cole.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

"Ryback..rules!... AAHHHHHHH!" :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ryback rules is so lame
feed me more was better

wow way to break daniel bryans legs with those toss. great spot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So far, so good. Freakin' commercial.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> ryback rules is so lame
> feed me more was better
> 
> wow way to break daniel bryans legs with those toss. great spot


Ryback Rules is the only thing I like about him.

Yeah that did look pretty bad the way he landed on his legs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

beard toss!!!!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ryback is believably beasting on Daniel Bryan. I bet they discussed this in the car, because this looks so good. Daniel Bryan could have a good match with a haunch of beef.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ryback is pulling out some great moves, he is impressing me


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryback has no ***** in his armor..hes so good..

Vinnie Mac feeding them more lines about his oil buddy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Daniel Bryan being Daniel Bryan. Bumping and selling like a beast. Making a lump of shit look much better than he has any business looking. :yes


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Aw fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If this match was at WM it would have stole the show, why cant we get more matches like this
Daniel Bryan showing why he is the best wrestler in the world the past 6 years
This match proves DB can be a legit WWE champion


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like the back to back powerbombs starting on the floor. Very impressive from both guys there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ryback is the man.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

amazing match easily rybacks best in the wWE
This is how you book a match to make both look strong and still have a clean win


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, damn. They sure put this match on free TV, on the show hardly anybody watches.

:vince2


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

That was fun to watch!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Ryback is the man.


You mean Daniel Bryan is the man, right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Really good match. Is there a better company man currently than Bryan? He eats them pins like no one else currently in the company and doesn't say a word backstage. Push that man. :bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Well, damn. They sure put this match on free TV, on the show hardly anybody watches.
> 
> :vince2


Dont worry we will see tons of recaps of it on Raw next week


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Well that match was over hyped. **3/4


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Asenath said:


> You mean Daniel Bryan is the man, right?


Bryan didn't carry Ryback, Ryback carried Bryan... numerous times in that match. 

:ryback


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hmm..weird..Ryback turned heel facing Cena..suddenly hes the best thing going today

..but right it was all Ryback in that match..


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

a chatter mash


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

girlllllllll is smokin ahhh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is summer rae gone already?


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would say that was Ryback's best singles match. Wow I need to watch more Smackdown.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Time to watch something else till untill Kane and Ambrose start.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Really good match. Is there a better company man currently than Bryan? He eats them pins like no one else currently in the company and doesn't say a word backstage. Push that man. :bryan


I agree, that is why DB should be in line for a WWE Title ring. He is so over and is the best wrestler in the WWE , plus anyone he faces he makes look like gold.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> I would say that was Ryback's best singles match. Wow I need to watch more Smackdown.


SD was always the wrestling show and Raw has all the lame storylines and crap matches.

If you want good wrestling matches def. want SD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> *I would say that was Ryback's best singles match.* Wow I need to watch more Smackdown.


:yes


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I think Ryder would be an epic heel. I don't care what anybody else says.

Summer Rae is awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I agree, that is why DB should be in line for a WWE Title ring. He is so over and is the best wrestler in the WWE , plus anyone he faces he makes look like gold.


I agree. He should absolutely be next in line for a WWE Title feud and eventual reign. I think even the kids would rather see a Bryan/Cena feud than a Ryback/Cena feud. Bryan is more over than Ryback, I think. And that's not a knock on Ryback at all. Ryback is also over, but Bryan has overcome terrible booking for a year and still gets some of the loudest pops of the night. Ryback has been booked great for the most part and gets a reaction. Edge to :bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its too bad they are wasting Summer Rae, she could be a top Diva instead she is a valet.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

summer rae > kellykelly my goodness


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryder says...remember the time I was the flavor of the week..enjoy it while you can Fandango


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I agree. He should absolutely be next in line for a WWE Title feud and eventual reign. I think even the kids would rather see a Bryan/Cena feud than a Ryback/Cena feud. Bryan is more over than Ryback, I think.


He is way more over than Ryback. Plus DB is starting to get make a wish requests so he could be (like Cena) a top guy to build the company around. They just need to book him as an underdog who finds a way to win but does loss, and not like Cena where he is superman.

Plus I would love to see a face Bryan and heel Punk going for the title. They could put on some amazing matches and the promos would be gold.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

He said Fandango has more twitter followers that Hayden Panettiere and RGIII. That sounds like a pathetic comparison. Why is the WWE always trying to prove something? We have more twitter followers than this person, more people watched us than blah blah blah.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

XxMetsxX said:


> summer rae > kellykelly my goodness


T Minus 10 weeks before the WWE gets her a boob job.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bitch doing the HBK pose. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> He said Fandango has more twitter followers that Hayden Panettiere and RGIII. That sounds like a pathetic comparison. *Why is the WWE always trying to prove something?* We have more twitter followers than this person, more people watched us than blah blah blah.


It's what they do! :henry1


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh please..don't be Khali


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They really need to give us sub titles when Khali talks but what they should do is make it phonetically so we still cant understand him.

Btw Kaitlyn is super hot. She may be the best looking Diva IMO


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Aside from from the Khali thing, I love this whole Nattie and Kaitlyn being friends subplot. 

Also, Nattie's dress is so cute. I love that blue on her. (You know how there are those blogs that track down what characters on various shows wore? I'd love one for her, because she is always wearing the best stuff.)


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my Lord.. Khalis hands...

How could Kaitlyn do this segment without laughing...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What did he say? Translation pls?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> What did he say? Translation pls?


That's the joke.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> What did he say? Translation pls?


"Oowwwooohoo.. oh.. woowo..Eewweewoooowewwww."


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They need sub titles when Khali talks!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NeyNey said:


> Oh my Lord.. Khalis hands...
> 
> .


Thats what Nattie said


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Eliminator is the best!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They it seem like Cena is the only one who grant wishes for Make A Wish foundation.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Can Zeb and Swagger go away, they are so awful.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

Renee, Summer, Kaitlyn, Natalya....YES TO ALL.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

SWAGGER IN THE BACKGROUND :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

102 degree temperature! :lol Love Zeb Coulter.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> They it seem like Cena is the only one who grant wishes for Make A Wish foundation.


I know right

I wihs they could have shown this on WWE TV


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The only thing I have to say after that Zeb promo is...Renee Young can get it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why is Ricardo wearing Zubaz? That is taking the American thing a bit TOO far. I need y'all to go back to dressing sharp. What's next, white sneakers?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

What is with Ricardo's pants?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Naya Rivera in this M&Ms commercial is giving me ~feelings.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Are Ricardo's pants suppose to be a play on his ethnicity? Because why stop there? Where's the Incan headress and war paint? Let's get as stereotypical as possible.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Are Ricardo's pants suppose to be a play on his ethnicity? Because why stop there? Where's the Incan headress and war paint? Let's get as stereotypical as possible.


Are you unfamiliar with Zubaz?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It seems like Zeb has trouble with his lines sometimes.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

guy from sonic ahahaha eggbert


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh good God, what did we do to deserve this "match"?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't care what they are, all I know is that they are hideous and belong in the same coffin as rhinestone Uggs.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

XxMetsxX said:


> guy from sonic ahahaha eggbert


I think you mean Dr. Robotnik; which is who Ziggler was referring to.

Was a funny like though by Ziggler, gave me a giggle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ted lets make a tag match!!!!

And LOL At ziggler making fun of him saying OH WOW I am surprised Teddy came out to make a tag match, arent you ha ha aha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Tag match playa!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Vintage Teddy Long! :lmao


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

VINTAGE teddy long!


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> I think you mean Dr. Robotnik; which is who Ziggler was referring to.


oh duh...wow whos eggburt lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Teddy with the obligatory tag team match. fpalm

Fuck off, Teddy.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Tag match?

Please bask in the warmth of my absolute lack of surprise.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

That was funny...lol "Tag team match playa" and "Vintage teddy long" posted twice by two different people respectively...nice play


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

XxMetsxX said:


> oh duh...wow whos eggburt lol


I have no idea, lol XD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT In Your House DVD Commercial. Picking that shit up SOON. :mark:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow. That Axe Apollo commercial is fucked up.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

im goin to raw local ad says cena adr vs ryback ziggler might be main event?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

3 way tag match playa!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Six man tag!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FUCK YOU, TEDDY.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They need to fire Teddy Long


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Teddy...oh yeah i'll show you ..I will have a 28 man tage team match


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

:lol I'm sorry but sometimes Smackdown is way more fun than Raw.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

BRB. I need a smoke break before they bring Dean out.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Wow. That Axe Apollo commercial is fucked up.


Very un-PG indeed.tunga3 

And they play it about 50 times per Smackdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> Teddy...oh yeah i'll show you ..I will have a 28 man tage team match


Yeah with some of the most boring people on the roster (not counting ziggler)


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Big E is awesome.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ricardo just got bulldozed

and ADR wins by submission


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to make your World Heavyweight Champion look strong by making him tap out. fpalm


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao Ziggler taps clean.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ziggler was looking like a fish out of water flopping around on the dock when he was in that arm bar.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler still cant win a match when he is WHC


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

asdfasdfdfff :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell was that? Sounds like the Shield was raping someone before they went on camera.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Deans lip games are so epic. So fucking epic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins has improved so much on the mic in such a short amount of time it's unbelievable.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

But why you got to go upside the GOATface's head like an episode of Oz, guys? 

Iamsoconflicted.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins on Raw please

I think they really want to do shield vs hell no at a ppv for the titles


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Aww poor B. Dazzle, that's what you get for not believing.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Betcha Bryan got pinned clean backstage before the lights came on. :troll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Bryan would be epic. They were the best part of that 6 man tag a couple weeks back on Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Rollins/Bryan would be epic. They were the best part of that 6 man tag a couple weeks back on Raw.


Yep then I would like to see Cena vs Reigns since Reigns is the one who pinned Cena clean


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Asking him what happened? I guess they were not watching a TV monitor backstage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please dont tell me sandow is going to job again


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Please don't tell me they're going to job Sandow out to Boreton. 

Again.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DA GOAT!!!!! SANDOW!!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sandow! Time to job, unfortunately, most likely.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I miss when Sandow used to cut promos in his bright pink trunks. I wonder why they don't let him talk as much anymore.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sandow needs more mic time!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I miss when Sandow used to cut promos in his bright pink trunks. I wonder why they don't let him talk as much anymore.


Because he is a jobber now. At least they didnt give him a jobber intro
Its too bad Cena started to wear Pink they Sandow had to go to blue

And why do they have ads during good matches but not crappy ones like that tag match. Was there even an ad during that crap or did I just zone out and miss it


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because he is a jobber now. At least they didnt give him a jobber intro


*Sigh* Yet Khali gets to speak just so people can laugh at him. Dat WWE logic. fpalm


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Fuck off food commercials. :homer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> *Sigh* Yet Khali gets to speak just so people can laugh at him. Dat WWE logic. fpalm


Yep that is why Vince should not be booking anymore. Just wait until Bray Whatt is called up and starts cutting killer promos After a few months it will just stop and he will be a jobber like Sandow while Khali and Swagger cut terrible promos


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> *Sigh* Yet Khali gets to speak just so people can laugh at him. Dat WWE logic. fpalm


Yep. Amazing how that works. But Daniel Bryan is living proof that no matter how much a company can book someone so terribly, that the cream always rises to the top, eventually.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I wish those voices in Orton's head would tell him to watch some tape and pick up a new move or two.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I swear, the only thing Orton is in WWE for is to fuck over younger guys.
Rhodes and now Sandow.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

You're Welcome

:sandow2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why do htey push Orton no where? He is the only guy in the WWE that wins 90% of his matches but never gets title shots


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Asenath said:


> I wish those voices in Orton's head would tell him to watch some tape and pick up a new move or two.


Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

And there's your next World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Also, I have to commend Big Show for continuing to wrestle in his 8th trimester. . .


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

You know, I had forgotten that The Big Show was still employed.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Fuck off big show, please drop this guy from big time fueds


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone has to make .gif of that Big Show laugh, holy crap.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why do htey push Orton no where? He is the only guy in the WWE that wins 90% of his matches but never gets title shots


He has two strikes against him for drug use.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> You know, I had forgotten that The Big Show was still employed.


I thought he said he was retiring months ago, what happened

And Orton taking a book out of Cenas no selling hand book. He gets a finisher then gets up 5 secs later like nothing happened


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sandow is so going to get a #2 in his robe...book it


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This Extreme Rules theme is purely shite.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

How is Sheamus a face?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> He has two strikes against him for drug use.


Yeah I know that, that is why you job him out, you dont keep having him winning. Orton is going no where and keeps winning yet someone like Ziggler won MITB and then went like 2-60 before winning the WHC then after winning the WHC he is still losing more than he is winning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Evilerk said:


> Sandow is so going to get a #2 in his robe...book it


:lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah I know that, that is why you job him out, you dont keep having him winning. Orton is going no where and keeps winning yet someone like Ziggler won MITB and then went like 2-60 before winning the WHC then after winning the WHC he is still losing more than he is winning.


:vince5


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Big Show's eternal chest cold makes his laughing uncomfortable to listen to. Like a big colic ridden baby.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheAbsentOne said:


> How is Sheamus a face?


Because every time he is on TV he has that stupid, spastic smile glued to his face. That's all it takes to be a face in today's WWE. Just smile all the time, no matter what happens. They'll love you if you smile! :cena4


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Ambrose match soon! :bateman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's :henry1 time. Any tug of war for tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why are they redoing the Ken Patera vs Dino Bravo storyline from the 80s?

What is next week who can bench press more?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

STRONG MARK

:henry1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

arm-wrestling? :lol hoo-boy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Heel 101..IT'S WHAT I DO


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> What is next week who can bench press more?


Probably...then the feud will eventually culminate in a firewalking contest at Extreme Rules!!
:russo


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Seats are full, the crowd hasn't gone to the restroom en mass. Witness the drawing power of Mark Henry.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I guess neither of these two has seen over the top


how did Sheamus cut his face


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shocked there was no heel fuckery there.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fuck. The other arm? :jay


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh gosh, Sheamus is sore loser just like Super Cena. No do overs!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Those two talking trash! :lmao Awesome!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

who is the world strongest hand..find out TONIGHT


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

"I already won, I don't have to be out here."

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How the hell is Sheamus is a face here?!?! Aside from the goofy smile.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my god, I love this! Fuck me! :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat heel move by Sheamus, but be a star fella! :vince5


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

JBL the voice of reason

"What kind of sportsmanship is that?"

LOL.. Henry won clean. Sheamus asks for another round..sucker punches Mark Henry. "VINTAGE SHEAMUS"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cue the Cole troll laugh.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Where was the black ref to come out and reference the decesion like he did against the bella twins


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

MY HEART!!!! Have to make sure not to faint!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Shocked there was no heel fuckery there.


Guess there was but from the FACE, gotta love WWE booking


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Henry beats Sheamus. Sheamus wants another shot. Sheamus attacks him as as the second arm wrestling thing begins. Sheamus is the face, Henry is the heel. Modern WWE at it's finest.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Henry beats Sheamus. Sheamus wants another shot. Sheamus attacks him as as the second arm wrestling thing begins. Sheamus is the face, Henry is the heel. Modern WWE at it's finest.


Plus wouldnt that make it 1-1 so just because sheamus won the 2nd match means he won?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shield time :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The shield with the best intro in WWE

DEAM AMBROSE!!!!!!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

COME ON GOAT!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

GOAT No. 2 :mark: Can't wait!! :bateman Start the match!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I love Roman taunting Kane with the belt. :lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Sheamus goal on life must be to become the most unlikeable face. Hes more annoying than Bugs Bunny.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dean Ambrose MR FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, Dean's shimmy shake and Roman's hair flip are EVERYTHING.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> Sheamus goal on life must be to become the most unlikeable face. Hes more annoying than Bugs Bunny.


He's succeeding big time, if that's his goal.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kane dismantling the Shield single handedly, launched Reigns like a Nerf ball. Had Cena done that, people would be shitting themselves with indignation and I know this because I watched them do it. :cornette


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh god this is so fantastic


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Kane dismantling the Shield single handedly, launched Reigns like a Nerf ball. Had Cena done that, people would be shitting themselves with indignation.


That's because we like Kane. I love a feud where I like ALL the participants.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Kane dismantling the Shield single handedly, launched Reigns like a Nerf ball. Had Cena done that, people would be shitting themselves with indignation.


He's a demon. Kayfabe wise, it works.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Kane dismantling the Shield single handedly, launched Reigns like a Nerf ball. Had Cena done that, people would be shitting themselves with indignation and I know this because I watched them do it. :cornette


Kane hasn't had a 10 year run of "overcoming the odds!1!1!!!" and beaten the entire roster 20 times over.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ambrose's old school psychology. Love it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Asenath said:


> That's because we like Kane. I love a feud where I like ALL the participants.


So you admit your bias takes precedence over the legitimacy of the act? Not knocking you for it, don't misinterpret me, just clarifying. Cena hate or the general dislike among the fanbase really has broken logic itself.



SubZero3:16 said:


> He's a demon. Kayfabe wise, it works.


Couldn't Cena be considered a type of demon as well? :cena2

Damn I love watching Ambrose work, so much more ring psychology than your average wrestler.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Rollins!!!!! :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GET UP DEAN MICKEY LOVES YOU


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting finisher and he did it some what clean


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

BITCHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES :bateman :bateman :bateman

Bow down slaves of justice.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:ambrose Kane seems to have fared better against the group than he did against Dean alone.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

thats his finisher? a ddt?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"GET OUTTA THAR KANE! COME ON KANE! GET OUTTA THAR!" -JBL :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

XxMetsxX said:


> thats his finisher? a ddt?


That was one of his finishers in the Indys

The DDT he does now is OK but I would like to see a better finisher


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

it just didnt seem like a 123 move? just me?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

So Reigns gets the US/Intercontinental strap.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see the official Smackdown pics!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

WANT THAT POSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that was fun.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't wait for the gifs! I need that Roman pantene pro-v hair flip! :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, god.

So good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> So Reigns gets the US/Intercontinental strap.


I think he will tag with rollins and Ambrose will be singles


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I marked out like crazy when Kane started setting up Ambrose for the tombstone, even though I knew he wasn't going to hit it. That was an awesome match though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't wait for the gifs! I need that Roman pantene pro-v hair flip! :mark:












"Don't hate me because I'm beautiful."


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice match. Made Kane look pretty strong there giving Ambrose the win at the same time


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> "Don't hate me because I'm beautiful."


Nope. Can't say it. This is not The Shield thread. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack MOTHER FUCKING Swagger the power house lifted Big E with ease and slammed his ass to the mat. :clap Thank you swag for proving that the Riley sand bag botch was all Riley's fault in one night. :clap:clap:clap:clap ni**a went in beast mode there. Marked out.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think he will tag with rollins and Ambrose will be singles


When they wrote that last bit, there was clear foreshadowing there. Hell, Dean went *around* Reigns to hand Rollins the other Tag Title belt. They left Reigns alone, standing in the middle, minus a strap. We all know the big guys get the push, that philosophy remains very much prevalent. They attack together but who _always_ puts things to bed? Reigns. Whether it's the Spear or the Powerbomb, it's always Reigns doing the most impactful and decisive maneuvers.

Reigns will get the Singles strap while Rollins and Ambrose pick up the Tag Titles. That Dean is far better on the mic means next to nothing in booking logic, Reigns will get the singles strap.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Of course a lot of credit goes to Bryan, but that has to be the best match Ryback's had.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

There is one thing I don't understand. Daniel Bryan has been attacked backstage by the Shield, Thus making him unable to be at ringside during Kane's match. Then Kane came out for his match wearing one of the two Tag Team Title Belts. When the match was over BOTH Tag Team Belts were out there at ringside. Why were they both out at ringside? I mean, why did Daniel Bryan's belt land out there??


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Shield took that side from him when they attacked Bryan


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

thaang said:


> There is one thing I don't understand. Daniel Bryan has been attacked backstage by the Shield, Thus making him unable to be at ringside during Kane's match. Then Kane came out for his match wearing one of the two Tag Team Title Belts. When the match was over BOTH Tag Team Belts were out there at ringside. Why were they both out at ringside? I mean, why did Daniel Bryan's belt land out there??


The shield took Daniel Bryans belt when they attacked him. Reigns brought it to the ring.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I am very sorry! That is what happens when you fast forward the show most of the time. I didn't saw that the first time. I am very sorry!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

That was about 100 times better than RAW.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a fair SmackDown, with a mixed bag as far as match quality goes. The highlights were the triple threat tag team match, Bryan versus Ryback and the main event. The rest of the contests were pretty unremarkable to be honest, and there was a lack of any substantial promos or segments. Fortunately the most promising young act in WWE today The Shield are still looking strong and providing solid matches. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Just watched the match between Ryback and Daniel Bryan. Good match but i don't get all the praise. Yes, it was enjoyable, but it was nothing great either. Bryan carried the match for sure but Ryback did great too.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

From Ambrose/Kane


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Solid Smackdown! We got some great matches and I really liked the ending. We're finally getting some tag-team title love. I wish storylines happened like this all the time.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Decent episode this week, enjoyed the triple threat tag match, Ryback/Bryan and Kane/Ambrose.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

XxMetsxX said:


> thats his finisher? a ddt?


It's a headlock driver which, although similar, is uniquely different than a standard ddt. If done right (Sami Callihan style or like the 'Bus Driver' version) it's really impactful and believable as a finisher. Once he does it to someone like Bryan, Orton, Ziggler, etc. you'll see what I mean.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Shit one giving Ambrose the win


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

sheamus is a certified troll. what an arsehole


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Not a bad show at all. Watched all of it except everything involving the TAG TEAMS, PLAYA. Two solid matches (opener and main event) and an okay one (Orton/Sandow). Also the Sheamus/Henry segment was not bad even though Sheamus came across as an unlikable dick while Henry's trash talking is awesome as always!


----------

